#  , :    2  () 2010.

## .

*,* *             2  2010 .*.        . 

*    !*

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2010    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%     

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    2  (.. 31  ).       .

3.    1  2010  -   2 .       !

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    2  (.. 31  ).       .

3.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). 

6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

8.    1  2010  -   2 .       !

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           26  (.. 25 ).
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !      6%     


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.   ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    2  (.. 31  ).       .

3.    1  2010  -   2 .       !

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     26  (.. 25 - ). 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    2  (.. 31  ).       .

3.   1  2010  -   2 .       !

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    2  (.. 31  ).       .

3.    1  2010  -   2 .       !

----------

!!!            2 ?????????????

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## Helena_Byron

> 25 , ,    .      25 .


    ,     ?

----------


## .

,   ?

----------

,                  1  2010 .. - -   2 ?

----------


## ngie

3.     : 
      ? ( -11    )

----------


## 2010

*ngie*,  .   , .

----------


## helenik

> ,





> 3.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . .


,      ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ,       ?


     .          ....

----------

> *ngie*,  .   , .


    (  )  ,   1 ?   ,   - ,     -   ?  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

*.*, 
     (29.06.10)  ,     -1     ,           

   ?

----------


## Redline

5  -1,     ,   31.12.09?

----------


## Morbi

.    -
      ,  
        (  )       ?

 ,  ...   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ED%E0%EB%EE%E3

----------


## Ego

** ,

----------


## _____

, ,        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,        ?


  ? ? 18210501010011000110    ...

----------


## Dietcola

> ...


         ,     .   .

----------


## _____

> ? ? 18210501010011000110    ...


, 6%

----------

.     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , 6%


182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110	,   ,

----------


## _____

> 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110	,   ,


!

----------


## Shpulka

,    212-      -         ,         .     .      ,    ?   ?   -  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


   -?  , .  :yes:

----------


## Larik

*Glawbuch*,    ,    31.12.2009 .

----------


## Glawbuch

*Larik*, "    "?    ....

----------


## Shpulka

-!  !    ,    31.12.09.       . (3-)
   ?

----------


## Larik

*Shpulka*,   .

----------


## Shpulka

,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,            ,

----------


## 661

> ,





> 4.


-  !            .    ,   ,  ,   :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> .     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


    ,    ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*661*,    ,   .    ,

----------


## TaxMaster

> -1     ,


         .

----------


## TaxMaster

> 1  2010 .


   2-   ;-)




> *    !*


  ?   ?

----------


## .

*TaxMaster*,            ?  5        :Wink:

----------


## TaxMaster

> *TaxMaster*,            ?  5


       :

*    ,  !*

  5            ;-)   !

----------


## .

*TaxMaster*,   , ?              ,    .         ,         :Wink:

----------

> * 4.     :*[/CENTER]
> 
> 1.   ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .


,   -  :    ,        0%    2010 .     "         2010 ". 
     .      .   1   .    ? , !

----------


## saigak

.      ,     ,    .   ,    .

----------

.   ,   .   ,        .   .
    - - . 
      ?
   ,         ?

----------


## .

** ,      .    -.   ,    .  -,         ,         .             .
     -

----------

.

----------


## .

,          .      .

----------

!
        ...
     .

----------

6%.  ,   .  = .         ? 

 ,   ,        .     .

----------


## .

** ,       .    ?
  .   .

----------


## Larik

,   -1.       ,   ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Marrry

,   2  .        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## yula58

.,  ,          ?

 ,        ,       ,    .

----------


## 661

> 661,    ,   .


!   , ,   ? (     ).
 , ,        ,   1  ?

----------


## .

*yula58*,        .     .
*Marrry*,  -  .     ,    ,   .

----------


## drawingss

> *TaxMaster*,   , ?              ,    .         ,


  :Smilie: 
  -    ?

----------


## Andyko

"  "

----------


## Larik

*drawingss*,     . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631

----------


## drawingss

> "  "







> . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631


,

----------


## vetlik

> [CENTER][B]
> * 3.     :*  !           26  (.. 25 ).


   ,       ,    2 ?      ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## vetlik

> .    ,


   6%.
..      /c  ?

----------


## Andyko

*vetlik*,         /,

----------


## Kosbar

15,    ,     ?

----------


## .

.     30

----------

!
       . , ,  ,     1, 3   .
     (    ).
!

----------


## JaSveta

.
, ,     -1      ?
  ,    ,     ,   .    "  ?",   "  ".     -    ,   ...       !

----------


## drawingss

> , ,     -1      ?
>   ,    ,     ,   .    "  ?",   "  ".     -    ,   ...       !


    -    !
 :Wink:

----------


## .

,

----------


## JaSveta

> ,


 ,     :Smilie:

----------


## katena_st

(   ),      3  030....   )     :
7274,40 - .
3117,60-.
1039,2-
571,56-,     030?    ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## -

> 5.     :
> 2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .


     ,     ,          
  ?!   :Frown:

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## -



----------


## .

.

----------


## -

..           ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

.

----------

-, ,  - 10%,  

    "-" ,  -10,000.,       ? ..  ,  ,     ( ).

..          , ?

----------


## saigak

.  ,       ....

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 



> , ?


,

----------


## .

> ....


  ,

----------


## saigak

> ,


,   ....

----------

,  

        ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Larik

*JaSveta*,  1     N 1 (),   ,     ,        ,      ?

----------

!

----------

> !
>        . , ,  ,     1, 3   .
>      (    ).
> !


  , !!!!    ...

----------

.   (,-   :Frown:   ),   - ,             2 ?

----------


## .

**,       ,       -  . 
**,   ?
,               ?     ?

----------

> **,       ,       -  . 
> **,   ?
> ,               ?     ?


  ..         ,             ,              .   :Frown:

----------


## .

,       .



> 


  ,        ?

----------


## tnk

!   +. .    ./. .

----------


## .

,   ?  ? ?

----------


## tnk

.   +.
1..      ./. .
2.         .         ?

----------


## .

1.         .         
2.        .

----------


## tnk

. ! ! 
1.        ?
2.    ?

----------


## Larik

> 1.         .         
> 2.        . ** **


tnk,     ?
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## .

*tnk*,  -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## tnk

. !    !

----------


## xyliganka

,       ,       2009 1  2009   2008 ?  .

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## ***

,    :      0,2% ,      .  ?

----------


## mvf

.  " ",   .

----------


## ***

, ,    :Embarrassment:  .

----------

.,  ! , ,         2 ( ,   ),       (   )?     .. ,      ,   ,      (      ).   .

----------


## mvf

> 


. 129- -4-3.

----------


## _

!
  .   (.1  .2)   .     .
,  .      .
  ?

----------


## .

*_*,        .    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

,   / ( )
  .

----------


## .

.        ,

----------


## _

,       ?

----------


## .

22.07.2003 N 67
(.  18.09.2006)
"    "

----------


## _

!))

----------


## 82

, ,           .    ? ( ).

----------


## saigak

> , ,           .    ? ( ).


  ?   2010 ?   ... .
  2009 ?

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## 82

> ?   2010 ?   ... .
>   2009 ?


 1    2010 .  ...   ...

!

----------


## Barhat

, ,      10   2  10.          ( ),   ?

----------


## .

*82*,     .  

*Barhat*,     ?   2  ,    10    .   ???

----------


## uluy

., .
   6%  .   , :
1.        ? ..    .
2.           .     ?   ?

----------


## Ego

1. ,   2010 , ..   
2.       ?

----------


## Barhat

> *Barhat*,     ?   2  ,    10    .   ???


  ,      .
            ()     ?

----------


## .

?         1 ?

----------


## hiker

-1  02.08? 01.08

----------


## Ego

> 01.08


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

*Ego*, , ...  .

----------


## hiker

> *Ego*, , ...  .


 :Wow:   :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

,     -1  ?     1.

----------


## IP

3.     :

  !           26  (.. 25 ).

         ,       ?

----------


## Irik1

!   -1         1.5     ?

----------


## .

**,   .    .
*IP*,       .

----------

,            (      ..).   ?

----------

> **,   .    .
> *IP*,       .


,   - :Frown:

----------


## 95

> **,   .    .
> *IP*,       .


      " ,    !"

----------

,   :Smilie:       ,    , .   ,         20 .    ?

----------


## saigak

--,   :Stick Out Tongue: .    100.

----------

?)))

----------

!    15 %   .   -1   ,   .        -1         ?

----------


## saigak

,   :     ?  - 100 ,   .  ?       .  .

----------


## .

**,   .        -1  ,

----------

.,.     ?)

----------


## .

20%    .     212-

----------


## Lelyk

,  ,                ?   -    212-...

----------


## .



----------


## 85

, ,         "  " :
120 -                    
320 -

----------


## .

120

----------

! , ,    ,  -.
,        .        ,     ,   .  18%. .
      ?
.

----------


## Ego

** ,    #2   ?

----------


## 85

.       , +   .      -       ?

----------


## Irik1

> !   -1         1.5     ?


 !!!      2 ?

----------

Ego
 - !   ...     ,  ,     .  - ?!    ,   ,   .   .

----------


## MikleV

> .       , +   .      -       ?


,         XML.    .

,  ,      CheckXML+ -      ,     ,  .

----------


## Marrry

> Ego
>  - !   ...     ,  ,     .  - ?!    ,   ,   .   .


       ,       .

----------


## ihvar

!
,      ,   ()   -6,    0,   .
   web-.

74.81 -     -        (  )
74.83  ,     
           -     (  )
   ""   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## _

,      6  7               ?
      ,     (   )          ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> , ,         "  " :
> 120 -                    
> 320 -


 ...

        N  
            ( 1)
         ( 2)    N.

   , :
1-     (  )
2-     ** (/   )
3-  1   2 (/  .     )
4-   2 -  2 (   ?)
4-    2 (/  **   )

----------


## 85

> ,      6  7               ?
>       ,     (   )          ?


   5 ,  , ,

----------

.              .      ?         3 . 1,  6   6 ..  ?

----------


## _

> 5 ,  , ,


        .

----------


## 85

> ,         XML.    .
> 
> ,  ,      CheckXML+ -      ,     ,  .


 )))

----------


## 85

> .


 6

----------


## _

> 6


 . (   )))

----------


## ihvar

> 


       ?      http://www.klerk.ru/cons/seitbekova/163398/,   .

74.81 -     -        (  )
74.83  ,    
  -     (  )
         ,   ,    ? :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

*ihvar*,     .                   .
                  .

----------


## _

:
 ,            ,         ?    .

----------


## ihvar

> *ihvar*,     .                   .
>                   .


,     )      , , ...
       ,     .       ? 
              .   ,         ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

*_*,     ,   .

----------


## Andyko

*ihvar*,    ?
   -  ,    ,     .
 ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,       ,     
  ,

----------


## ihvar

_Andyko,_    :          ,      ,        ,        (   0)?

----------


## Andyko

*ihvar*,  ,   ,       .  ,   ,   .

----------

((

----------


## Ego

**,

----------

!      2   ,   3  ,      .      2 ,    ?   ,        .

----------


## Ego

> 2   ,   3  ,      .      2 ,    ?   ,        .

----------


## .

:     ,  ,     4 ,       ,      ,             ...                4..?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 4..?


  ,    .   :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

:  ,   ?   . 
 100       :Wink: 


       ?  158....

----------

,  !
    :
 6%
 1-       (   ..)
  :
    1-        (2- )

   1-    ,    ?

             1- ?

----------

> ,   :     ?  - 100 ,   .  ?       .  .


..         .         3 ,     100 ?    ,     .  ,        ?

----------


## saigak

,    ,     - .  .

----------

> ,    ,     - .  .


 :Smilie:

----------

1 . 2010 .  ???
 ?

----------


## saigak

.   .

----------


## shev1980

6%      ? ?

----------


## Nosya77

- , .   -.   2010   2 ?       ,    .  ?      .

----------


## NastasiaD

-  2010     ( !)

----------

,       ?

----------


## MikleV

> - , .   -.   2010   2 ?       ,    .  ?      .


       .

  -    .

----------


## Larik

> .
> 
>   -    .


     .    1 ,    .

----------


## Ego

> .


-       
-           ,  1%

----------


## MikleV

,  .

  :          .

----------


## Larik

*MikleV*,       ,     ,    1 ., 1 , 9 .    .

----------


## MikleV

> *MikleV*,       ,     ,    1 ., 1 , 9 .    .


  ,   . .

"    " -           ,      . 

       .
    ,      ,         ,     ,   ...

----------


## Larik

> - , .   -.   2010   2 ?       ,    .  ?      .


*MikleV*,    ?

----------


## MikleV

> *MikleV*,    ?


,     .

          -       .

  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 :  ( )    .      .

----------


## MikleV

> :  ( )    .      .


   .

              .

    ???

 :
"    ",     
 :
"         "

      ?

,  .

----------


## mvf

> .


  -  .   .



> ,  .


*MikleV*, -    ...

----------


## Ego

> .


** ** 



> :
> "         "


..   , ..  



> ?


 



> ,  .


  :Smilie:

----------


## accountingathome

!
, ,          :Wow: 
  -         ,   -  -    1             2     -    ,           ?         (    3     ...)?     ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ...    ...


.



> 


 .

----------


## accountingathome

> .
> 
>  .


 :Big Grin:   ,        :Rotate:        - ,   ()   -  ,  ,    ,    !
,  ,  ... :yes:

----------


## Larik

*accountingathome*,       ,  .

----------


## accountingathome

> *accountingathome*,       ,  .


! :yes: 
  !!!!!!!     ,         :Wow:

----------

,        ?

----------


## Larik

**, -1 .    .

----------

-1      .  ?       .    , ?

----------


## Larik

**,          ...

----------

,          ...


 ,   ))))

----------


## Larik

**,  - ...

----------


## saigak

,      ....  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,     ,      :Big Grin:

----------

,      

    ,        )))   . !

----------


## hiker

> **,          ...


  :yes:   ,      .    - :yes:

----------


## 95

,            .

----------


## dyuna2

.    14  2010 .   52.42,  51.34.1, 51.70, 52.33, 52.6, 51.42, 51.45       "    ",  .      2-  2010 .  ,   .????

----------


## Ego

*dyuna2*,

----------


## Glawbuch

**,

----------

1-     "** "  "** ",  "  **  "  "  **  ".
   ,      ,     ,  !
        ,  .  ,     .  , 3-    ...         , .     .  -!

----------


## Andyko

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,          ...
> 
> 
>  ,   ))))


         ,  ,     ,   (    )    ,  )))

----------

> ?


 ,  ..   /  ,           ,  ,  "".    ,    .      .  (),       ,   60      ().

----------


## Andyko

**,         /  ?

----------


## LIAA

,,  -1  2  :
.100    .110 ( .  1 .)
.110      . ( 1 +2 )
.130    (.100+.110)       1   ?

----------


## Ermena

, ,         ?  1       ,     .      .        ?

----------


## Marrry

> 6%      ? ?


. 
 571,56  2010
 1039,20  2010.
  7274,40   2010
  3117,60   2010
        31.12.2010,    ,

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## Ermena

> 


..          ,       .  ?

----------

> **,         /  ?


  ,        .

    ,  ,         ,   . ,    - , .    .    . 
 ..  ...

----------


## big2002

, ,       -6-2  -6-2?
   ?

----------


## __

!
    .
    :
1.    13 ,   26 ,      ,                ?
2.        
     3  030    ?       ,   ,   ,       ,   12 .
.

----------


## __

,    - ,   
  ,     ?     : 52.4 -  -      ,  52.12 -  -      .
     ,     - ,    ,       ,  ,     ?    ?

----------

,   2       .
      -   ?

----------


## Andyko

**,      .

----------


## Andyko

*__*, 
1.     
2.  ,

----------


## Dmitry.

,                 ?
    ?

----------


## Larik

*Dmitry.*,   ,    .       . ..      ,        .

----------


## Dmitry.

,  ,  ,     -  ,        ,    ,         ? (,   )
             ?

----------


## Larik

.    2 ,    .     ,  ,       1       .

----------


## Dmitry.

!   ,  ! 
        ?    ,

----------


## .

*Dmitry.*,       ?    .       -      :Smilie:

----------


## Dmitry.

,         :yes:

----------


## shev1980

> . 
>  571,56  2010
>  1039,20  2010.
>   7274,40   2010
>   3117,60   2010
>         31.12.2010,    ,


C,     - ,     ...

----------


## .

*shev1980*,       ,

----------

.         .       4-?     ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------

?  7  ? -   ...    ?

----------


## .

.   ,    7

----------


## zhenya_v

%6 ?

----------


## .

.       ?

----------


## L_mouse

,  I  3-4         ?

----------


## Larik

> ,  I  3-4         ?


 ?   4 ,      2  3 .

----------


## L_mouse

> ?   4 ,


 4 .
!

----------

, ,                     (   )?

----------


## Madlena

, .     "4- -"    6 ( 4  5)   7        .  .
    4-     ? ..   7   3 " "     ,  " ..      "   ?

----------


## Larik

*Madlena*,

----------


## Madlena

?

----------


## Madlena

(   )     .       ?

----------


## .

> , ,                     (   )?

----------


## Larik

> (   )     .       ?


 4-      1 , 1 , 9 , .

----------

, :
 100 -     150  -1
 110 -     
 130=110+100,   100      "    ", ,        .     ?

----------


## saigak

100  2010 =0.        .   5 -  .

----------


## Larik

> -       !     ?


3.1.                      .
  100 "  ,      "       150      (*    2010      "0").*
    ?

----------


## Larik

> , :
>  100 -     150  -1
>  110 -     
>  130=110+100,   100      "    ", ,        .     ?


 .  100   2010   "0".

----------


## malutka

!          :    ,    .        ,   .   ,         .        .         2 ?    ?

----------


## saigak

?      .5     ,   .

----------


## malutka

.      .     ?    ?

----------


## .

*malutka*,    ?         ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  ,    !   :    ,    .      () -       .   -  ,       .

----------

*Larik*, , "-    "  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sensation

,  ,     -    . .   ,    ,  20      ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

;
     ,           ?

----------

,      15             2 .    3 . ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Marrry

()  .       31.05.2010.          .  ,    .         2 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,         ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## malutka

> ,  ,    !   :    ,    .      () -       .   -  ,       .


,    ,      .   2      , ?   , ,    2     ?    1=1,295

----------


## .

*malutka*,       .      ,   .
2

----------

4-. , ,     -,   .   071?

----------


## saigak

.      -   ..

----------

(((

----------


## saigak

?   :Wow:  
     .

----------


## Larik

**,     011.

----------

. (,  16, ).

----------

,

----------


## Glawbuch

182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110 ,   ,      ,

----------

> ?   
>      .


,   -  ?

----------

> **,     011.


   ,    ,    .    041  051  061  071...    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   -  ?


       2010   , ..     . 
      -      .

----------


## markera

,  ???!!! :Wow:

----------


## Larik

> ,  ???!!!


.   1 .,   2  7.

----------

4.    ,   .....   ?

----------


## Larik

071.

----------


## arcadagroup

1.          2 ,      ? 
2.    ,     - ?

----------


## saigak

1. ,    
2.

----------


## arcadagroup

> 1. ,    
> 2.


,    .     -   *10%

----------


## saigak

1.   
2.    ,

----------


## arcadagroup

> 1.   
> 2.    ,


   , .   ,     ?       ?

----------


## Ego

> 


 31.12.2010

----------

+  6%.

           ,               ( 12 )   4    (   )? 

  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

50/50?

           ? , ,  ?

----------


## Levac

!
, -15
    ,             ,     :       "" / ?
        ,         .   .
  ?    ?    ? 
    ,    ?
4 ?
-1 ?
.

----------


## ____

, .      ( ) 12,07.     15,09   .        ? (     )

----------


## .

> ,         .   .


      .        -11   .       
     ,    ,    .



> ,    ?


           ,        .   ,      ,          .
*____*,    1 ,    2.

----------

-1     ?

----------


## ____

*.*,      ,         ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

*____*,       ?

----------


## ____

*Andyko*,  ()

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.
 : 
 3 
 010 - 20979
 020 - 3147
 030- 3001 (  )
 040 - 
 050 - 3001
 060 - 1574
    - 1574 .

 6%  
   19000 .
6%=1140 .
    2  - 1140 .


  ,

----------


## saigak

, ,  ....
 ,  ...        010 ....

----------


## .

030    ,  50%   020

----------


## saigak

.,   . 030   ,    050     .

----------

.  010    . 
   -   ,  . 
 050 -     030  ?     060    ,    . 
 -   ?
...

----------

?   ,   1140/2=570 .  . ?

----------


## .

> .,   . 030   ,    050     .


  .      ,  ,     ,

----------


## saigak

.,   : 
"   010   ,     .           100    2 .
6.2.    020            (      110    2 ).
6.3.    030       ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )              ,      ,     ,         ,      .
(. 6.3  .     19.11.2009 N 119)
6.4.   040               ,    ,        .
6.5.    050          (  030 +   040),  (     50%)        (  020).
6.6.    060        ,        (  020 -   050).

     .  -  ,    50% -    50%.

----------


## .

*saigak*,     ,   .       ,      .     ,       .
    030  040,     .       .

----------

..  ,  !     .    6% ,    ,     ,        6%         .  25  2010. ,        ,     ,      ,   ?  -    ?

----------


## .

.      -4 ()  -  .     ,     
  ,  . ,  14-     1,   0

----------

-    
    ,    ?
     ?

----------


## saigak

-        .....
  4      030  50%  050.  .
     .....

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ?  ....    .
           .....

----------


## in3gunka

!!       "  5 -      ()  ,         ".    !! !
  !!

----------


## Larik

*in3gunka*, http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/

----------


## mr.Den

,   

   ?
--6-2
--6

       4-
"** "
"*                                ,       * "
 ?

----------


## saigak

,     .+-1 .
.

----------


## mr.Den



----------

25 ,         25  -      ?  !

----------


## .

**,    ?   ,

----------

> **,    ?   ,


 !     :

 1.   

!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .          ,     ,     ,  .

----------


## .

**,       ,     ,      ,

----------

!
 6%.          15  ( )  ?            .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## AndyXXX

.
   6.        .
    .    ,      - ?
  .

----------

?

----------

> .      -4 ()  -  .     ,     
>   ,  . ,  14-     1,   0

----------


## bars21310

> ,     .+-1 .
> .


    ?
    15-     ?

----------

!
    ,     (  2  ),       :Frown:   ..  .  ,     ,    ,            :Frown:     -     ?

  !!!

----------

> !
>     ,     (  2  ),        ..  .  ,     ,    ,               -     ?


-   .           .

----------

:Frown: 
  ?  :Frown: 

     ?

----------

1000 ,   ,   .
 ,  .

----------


## bars21310

.    .

----------


## annv

!   .      2009      2009  . ,   ?

----------

?   2   ,  3 .,       ()

----------


## -

.     ????
    ?

----------


## .

> 1000 ,   ,   .


  .    100 .

----------


## .

*-*,       .

----------


## .

*AndyXXX*,

----------


## .

*annv*,   ,    . ,     ?

----------

> *-*,       .



       .

----------


## AndyXXX

> AndyXXX,


.,

----------


## merl1

,    .   ,            ( ), ,       .    -1    ?  - ,      ,    ?
    ,   ?

----------


## .

-1,   .      ?

----------


## merl1

, . ,       )

----------


## .

4-,

----------

6%,      2    .     2 .

----------


## .

- .

----------


## merl1

.,      .   1-   4-  ,     , "-  ".

----------


## annv

> *annv*,   ,    . ,     ?


    ,    2009     . ?

----------


## .

-  .     ,

----------


## asa4182

!
    15%,  02  2010 .        ( ),    .     ,      . ,      ?    ,      ?

..       , ..   9-

----------


## .

,     .   ,

----------


## asa4182

,         ,  ,   ,     ,   ,  ,  
  -       .   ,     ,     ,

----------


## .

,.

----------


## asa4182

, .. !

----------


## Ya_Malaya

,  .
, ,  .     ,     .      , ..    .

 2009 .          .     ,    25/01/2010. 

 2009 -2010 .     . , ,    ?

----------


## NastasiaD

040  saigak
 030  ,    (   ,  )   
  050      50 % ( ), /    ,    
 "030"+"040"<=50%*"020",  "050"="030"+"040"
 "030"+"040">50%*"020",  "050"=50%*"020"

1.   ,
2.    (  030),    ,   
3.  3      6   2 
(         )
4.   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .      , ..    .


    ?         .



> 2009 .         .     ,    25/01/2010.


     ,    ?
 2009      ,    1  2          



> 1.   ,


   ,    .
     -      ,       .

----------

> ?         .
>      ,    ?


 ,        .    25/01/2010. ,   ,    .
    2008   2008       4-.

    ?       ? 
PS ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,  ,    .


    ,    . 



> 2008   2008       4-


 4- -  .     .  2008 ,    ,     3-,   4

----------


## sea2593

!            .  . 
39210202100061000160 -  
39210202110061000160 -  . 
   ?

----------


## Feminka

*sea2593*, ,       .

----------


## sea2593

.

----------


## GH

> .  . 
> 39210202100061000160 -  
> 39210202110061000160 -  . 
>    ?


  ?  -   ,   .  :
392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160

----------


## GH

, ,    ..
 2008 -      .        30500=, 5500=... .      "  "?:
1.     4  2008 
 2.    (!- 4) 
  3.  ,      4?
  .
  -., , .
  3  2008,   , ,:
 1 "  ...  13%"
.060 - 13%  ,.
.075-(  !      .)
       2008       4.
  4    ,    ,..0 ,   .060   .110 "  "  
    ,   ,   .100  :     4     .060.
 ,     (- ):
  "  "-       .
  , 4    3.
,  ..    .     "  ..." .  ,  ,    .

----------

!  ,                  7  2010 .   ()              (..    )   7  2010 .      ,   .            ?   ,    !   ?          ,    ?

----------


## .

* GH*,    4-  ?            ,     .
   ,    .      3-   ,    



> ()


    ?     ,    .
   ,

----------

> ?     ,    .
>    ,




  . 
-  ..,       .     ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## .

?      ,      .       -      .  ? ,         ,     0.     ,       ,  .       .
    .      2      ,   ,

----------


## GH

.    "    "()-  -         (  )  2008  2008.?

   , , 4  ..   ,             ,   4  .. ,  ,,,     (  ).             ,  ,      ,     ...     (   ...-,  )..

----------


## .

* GH*,      ,   .   ,    .

----------


## RJY

,   .    2010    .       26   1-       2011        2010 ?

----------


## .

*RJY*,         ,      ?

----------


## RJY

,  1-         2009  =   *15% = 201,00     .  -         2010 ?

----------


## .

2009      ,         .
 1   -  ?
   , ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## RJY

,  ,    !?      15%,        1        (  ). :Evil:         ,       .       (   )      ,        1-  *( 3.     :   !           26  (.. 25 ).*   ,      .      ,        ?  -  ?  :Hmm:  :Redface: , .

----------


## Larik

*RJY*,       ,    ,     .
- .

----------


## GH

.. .

----------


## EugeneD

...

----------


## andrey1501

,       6%   ?       , ?

----------


## Larik

*andrey1501*,    1 ....    01.04  30.06

----------


## andrey1501

? .     .

----------


## Larik

,      1 .

----------


## andrey1501

-?

----------


## .

*andrey1501*,            6%.

----------


## andrey1501

6%,        ?  ,    -  ?

----------


## .

.     50%

----------


## andrey1501

72870.  6 % - 4372,20.  
  1  ( 03,03,10)  - 3380,21.  - 523,93.
   -2186,10.
   ?

----------


## EugeneD

2 ,   ...   - .     ,      .        . :  ,    -  ...     ,   -  ...         .

----------

!
, ,       .  , ,  ,   ?
     ,   93.6, .          1  2010 ,   93.  ?

----------


## s10

!    .   ,  ,      .   ,  ,    .   ,              (. 2  030, . 3 . 4   ?)  :   20 , 20  ?

----------


## Andyko

**, 93.
*s10*,   ,     ?
  20- .

----------


## s10

*Andyko*,        11.05,      2 ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,  -          ;
  11.05,

----------

().      4-     "     ".     -     .

----------


## mvf

VIII 4-.

----------


## .

*mvf*,   ,      .
**,        ,

----------

-   :
"                             "  - 

" 1    15.10.2008  209                                  ( 4- )     "

----------

*.*, !

----------


## RJY

, ,           ?      ,      ./.  . 2010 : *1- :*  1-   4000 .-  37 . =   3963 .* 15% =    594,45 . (  1-   , ).  2-   11900 .-  9037,02 . =   2862,98 .* 15% =    429,45 .   1-  90,32 . (    ,    26.04.10.  22.07.10.     , .. 22.07.2010 .).    1   594,45 ., 2   429,45 .,         18210501020011000110  3    90,32 .      ,   .    ? **  , *2- :*  1-   :  15900 .- 9074,02 .=   6825,98 .* 15% =     1-  1023,90 .   18210501020011000110 (  ?)   1 ,  2    90,32 . * 3- :*      100%  1- ,  -   ( 2009 .   ,  ),      3-    (    )           2009 .     ,     .          ? , ,     ?     .

----------


## elochka114784

?

----------


## Olegius

! 
,         6%?     ().    ,           .

----------


## .

-     :Wink: 
*RJY*,   .    ,     .

----------


## .

*Olegius*,   ,    .

----------


## RJY

> -    
> *RJY*,   .    ,     .


*. ..   .*  ,       ,      ( 3-)    (    2010     2009  * 15% =   ),          1  2  2010   ,     (        ,     ?).   ,    ?  , ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,  .

----------


## .

> 1  2  2010   ,


 .         1 ,   2. 
      ,   ,   14-   1  2

----------


## RJY

> .         1 ,   2. 
>       ,   ,   14-   1  2


 *. ..  .*   ,      = 0 (..          ),           1  2  (      ,     ),     ,        ?  ?

----------


## .

1        ,     1 .
 ...

----------


## andrey1501

> 2 ,   ...   - .     ,      .        . :  ,    -  ...     ,   -  ...         .


 ,      ?  ,        (     61,2.,    2155,50.)

----------


## RJY

> 1        ,     1 .
>  ...


 *. ..*     !!!  .      ?       . :Rotate:   .RJY

----------


## RJY

> ,      ?  ,        (     61,2.,    2155,50.)


   .  :  1-  61 .,   2156 .

----------


## .

.    .  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## andrey1501

> .  :  1-  61 .,   2156 .


  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tusia73

!  !    !             ,       .
, :
     "   " - 120? 
  2      ,   ?
     ?
    !

----------


## .

*Tusia73*,    ?

----------


## Tusia73

:yes:

----------


## .

120   .

----------


## Tusia73

!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## skserg

-       ()       ().  - ,  6%

  "  '", :

I- .  = 30285 ,     ,
 = 30285 * 6% = 1818 .

II- .  = 57690 (30285 + 27405) ,
  = 57690 * 6% = 3462 .
       = 3464  ( 1/3  10392          III  IV )
)     - 3462/2 = 1731 
)       = 0 + 3464 = 3464 
) 1731 < 3464
)    ,   1731  1818,  1731-1818= - 87 

                ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Karta

> -       ()       ().  - ,  6%
> 
>   "  '", :
> 
> I- .  = 30285 ,     ,
>  = 30285 * 6% = 1818 .
> 
> II- .  = 57690 (30285 + 27405) ,
>   = 57690 * 6% = 3462 .
> ...


             ,    50%     , ..        2  3462 .,         1731 . (3462/2).      2   1731 .

----------


## Bosmer

> -       ()       ().  - ,  6%
> 
>   "  '", :
> 
> I- .  = 30285 ,     ,
>  = 30285 * 6% = 1818 .
> 
> II- .  = 57690 (30285 + 27405) ,
>   = 57690 * 6% = 3462 .
> ...


1)   ,    1    1818  .        .

      :
      57690,      3462.      , ,         , , ,      (3462)      (1818),    .

 ,         (3462)            (1818). 3462 - 1818 = 1644. ,  1644 -   ,      . 

,          .     3464.      (1644)            ,   ,   50%.  ,      (3464) -    50%     (1644).              ,   50% ( 1644). : 1644/2 = 822.            .

.     ,        ,       .  ,          100 000,          1500,    1500       . 


2)     -       ,         (3462),   50% (                 ).  3462/2 = 1731.  1731  .


.. ,         (    )        .   ,   .

----------

#439  
Bosmer 


,     .

----------

> #439  
> Bosmer 
> 
> 
> ,     .


,    , .    .

----------


## mvf

3462 - 1731 (50%) - 1818 < 0 
=>     .

----------


## Bosmer

, . ,      ,        .
   0. 

skserg,       .

----------

,   ,   ,   .

   6% .
     .        .
   ,       ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,  -  - ,    2       ( 1,       -         ) -   2  (  /)  ?

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## skserg

., Bosmer, mvf:  !

----------


## VaTinka

,   .     ? 
   ,    , ,    ,   ,      ,   -  ,    .   ?     .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,     ;



> ,   ,     ,   -  ,    .   ?

----------

.     ,        .
    .   ,    ,   ,  1 ,  0,1 - ,     .
  ,  ,        .
  -1.       ?      ?

----------

2    ?     ,   .    :  2  -  1+2  = *15%?

----------


## -

15%
30      100 
   ,   10 
 ,             ? 100 000*0,15=15 000 , ?

     9 . ?

      -    -  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,             ? 100 000*0,15=15 000 , ?


  :yes:  


> 9 . ?


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> .     ,        .
>     .   ,    ,   ,  1 ,  0,1 - ,     .
>   ,  ,        .
>   -1.       ?      ?


,

----------


## mvf

. [   ...]

----------

> . [   ...]


  :Smilie:

----------

?   ?

----------

,    2 . -   ,   ,   ,   -   ? .

----------


## .

**,           .   .
**,    .      ,

----------

.

----------

6%
1   
2 628500   = 37710 
        10392( +?)
     .       10392,      5196       ..   ,    1 ?

       2009     (   ),       ?

----------


## Feminka

> .


 5196



> 2009     (   ),       ?


,   50 .   

       ,       31.12

----------


## Needle

,  .

   6%  .
 ,    1          **   ,       ?
     ,    ,        .
, ,        ,  -   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,


,        .      .

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## Needle

> ,        .      .


, ,     .       ?     " ".     ,      ,   ,        10-15 .. ,     ,         .

----------


## Needle

> ;


.    ,       50%   . 
     12003 .
 ,   2        20 .,       ?      50%    ?

  50%      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,     .


  :yes: 


> " ".


  :yes: 


> ?


   ,  ,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       50%   .


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/190046/

----------


## Needle

*Andyko* *Glawbuch*,     !
,         , ""  ,     3      .        .    .             !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hijack

,    ,  -1  ? (..   .)

----------


## _1

,  ,            2010                 ?

----------


## .

*Hijack*,       -   ,    
*_1*, .     ,   ,   2

----------


## _1

2   (    ),     2  ,         / 6500 .,     .          / 10000 . , /               ,     ?

----------


## _1

,           3  (        3 )?

----------


## .

> ,         3


 
    -         .       ,

----------


## _1

2          ( 24-  40-).   6500 .   3900 ..    2 .  .        .    ?

----------


## .

,   
    ,      .

----------


## _1

2009     .-               4500 .               (        . - 2       - 1   ,     ..   6000 .).          6500 . -.       0,8 (  6000-10000 .)       -      - ,     ?             ,              ?      ?        ?                    ,           ?

----------


## .

,         .     ,

----------


## lika25

,   ?        ,  .

----------

.

----------


## lika25

> .


   ?

----------


## .

.  , ,    ,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

*lika25*,  .       ,

----------


## lika25

> .  , ,    ,   ?


   . / ,  ,   .

----------


## .

. 
,   ,  -       .        .

----------

.   .       ?  ,   ?

----------


## .

,         :Wink: 
   ,    ,   .  , ,     .           :Frown:

----------

,     ()     ,      .                28       ?

----------

,  .            ?

----------


## Andyko

> 28       ?


 ,     ?



> .            ?


  .

----------

!!! , ))). ,    2010 .   15%   ,   ,    ,    .       2 .       -         2 ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

: ,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .
 ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .
-     ,        ...

----------

2010       (6%),   ,      ?

----------


## .

> -     ,        ...


        ,            .     .



> ,      ?


      ?

----------

(6%),         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


     ?  :Wink: **,   / ?

----------


## _1

/  ,      .      ,    ,      ,       2000  (       ).          (. )   (   )?        ,     .      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  6 %  .   -  .

----------


## _1

,               ,           3  ?

----------


## Andyko

,  3/4

----------


## _1

,       ,         ,      ?   .   ,   ?

----------


## _1

1/4 ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,         ,      ?






> 1/4 ?    ?


 ?,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 ,        . ( )

----------


## _1

,            4 .?

----------


## _1

1870

----------


## .

> 


  -

----------


## _1

(     ),       ,                         .         ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## _1

-,        30 ,   : "   5   31 "      5 .             ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## _1

,       ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> *Glawbuch*,    ?


    ,     :Redface:

----------


## .



----------


## Glawbuch

*.*,   ,   *_1*, -   ()     .    ,     , ..   .

----------


## _1

30 ,        ?

----------


## .

*_1*,    ?

----------


## _1

.       ,   30 ,     5 .          (   , ,     ),      .

----------


## .



----------


## _1

.            ,         ,    ,               ,          ?     ,    .   -  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,

----------


## _1



----------


## .

*_1*,       5 .       ?        .       ,  ,     ,   ,      5 ?

----------


## _1

,       16.05  ,        .         ?

----------


## .

,     ,

----------

> .     ?


  ,

----------


## .

**,   ?       :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _1

,     ?

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, ,    -1,     ,    ,    -   - 1,    0 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, :   -.      .     4.
      ?
    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , :   -.      .     4.
>       ?
>     ?


 *.* ,     ?!   :   .

----------


## Ermena

, ,
  143  1 (-1)  3     ,      ? 
      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ermena

> 


.
    ( 3,  30)     (  )  .     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Ermena

> ?


,   08 ,  19  .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Ermena

> ?

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, ,    -1,     ,    ,    -   - 1,    0 ?

----------

,        (((  -1,    1,  141, 142, 143          -?

      5:     1 , ,   ,    -   510,   520        10 ?       10 ?

 , , .  !!!

----------


## .

> -?

----------


## .

,  5. -1
       ,      510  1 ,
 2              .
       5 ?   ,     520   ?
     , ..   510     31/12/09?

----------


## 55

:Embarrassment: !,   15%
-    ..
 !
1.   ,       )
2.        ,        )      ((
          ""?

----------


## .

*55*,           .           :Frown: 
1.  
2.      .      .    -   -4           
    .
 , ,

----------


## 55

,   ))
   ))

----------


## 55

,  )
       -   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 13

,          ?  "",      .
(        )
    ,

----------


## Ego



----------


## .

* 13*,

----------


## klegen

, :
  ,  6%   .  2            324562  74  ( -  1 ,   - 2 ).  1    ,  3  4 -  .
1)       .
-   : 19473,76  (   ?)
-   :   ,   - 7274,40 ,   ,   - 3117,60 ,        572 ,        1039 .  - 12003   4   .
- 19473,76 / 2 = 9736,88 < 12003 =>        - 9736  88 .       ,   -    2 .
?
2)            2 .         .  ,    - -    12  58  (   30).      . ?
3)          /  ,      - ?

----------


## .

1.    .          ,    
2.    1   .
3.    ?

----------


## klegen

> ,


  .    .          .   -         ?

----------


## .

.      ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,  )
>        -   ?


    - ?      . :Wink:

----------


## klegen

> 1   .


       ,  , , 31  -   955 . 85 .? 
,     13472  (    ).     - 9737. ..,   3772  -     (         ).

----------


## .

> 955 . 85 .?


 ...      ?

----------


## klegen

> ...      ?


  " " 19474      25.07.2010  31.01.2011.
"  75, . 4:
             .
                ."
  : 1  2010 .= 7,75% => 0,0775/300*19474=5,03  => 6*30*5,03=905,4 .

----------


## .

31 ?   31  2010?

----------


## matematic

:
1) , , 6%;
2)      2009 .

            - ?

----------


## .

1

----------


## matematic



----------


## klegen

> 31 ?   31  2010?


,  .  ,       - ..     2010 .        .

----------

.
  -1     1  2010  . , ,    ,    25 .
.

----------


## Larik

,   
http://www.afga.ru/?p=14

----------

! !

  ,      ,  7 , 2010.     ?????    !

  \     !

!!!!  !!!!

----------


## EugeneD

? , -,        .

----------

( )        ?

.

----------


## .



----------

> * 3.     :*
>   !           26  (.. 25 ).
> ,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !      6%


                  ?

----------


## Feminka

**,          ,      31.12,    ,    .

----------

> **,          ,      31.12,    ,    .


      , , ?

----------

> , , ?


  :yes:

----------


## _

. ,     ,    ,     .  , .   27  2010,  ,       ,   ,   .    15.07  , .., , -    ?     - . ,      , ,  ,    ,        .       10 . , ,   ?!     .

----------

.             ,      ,   5      ,        -1.

----------

EugeneD 

  ? , -,        .

  ,      ,  7 , 2010.     ?????    !

    !

  \     !

 !!!!  !!!!

----------


## Andyko

?
   ?

----------

)

   !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

!       ..

----------

3.     :

  !           26  (.. 25 ).
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !      6%     

.      ?

----------

> .     ?


.  :yes:

----------

?)

----------

**, 

    :



> *         26 !*

----------

?   ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

.           (6%). ,     . 030-050           () ,           .     , ,      ,    4 ,    .   ,      ,     .        ?      (     )
PS  cvetyk81

----------


## .

> , ,      ,    4 ,


 -,     . -,      .       .



> ,      ,     .


    ,          



> (   ),    (**) ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .

----------


## .

> 12  2010 . N -17-3/210
> 
> 
>   ,   
> 
> 
>     26.2     ( - ).
>        ,  ,           ,    .
>                   (  -   ) .
> ...

----------

, , ,      -11  ,      ?      ?  ?

   -11 ,   ...   ?
  ...

----------


## .

-11    .          .
   . 



> -11 ,   ..


 ,      ?  -   ?  -      :Embarrassment:

----------

,   -11,  ,      1     .      - ,  - ...    ,       ,      ...

----------


## .

.

----------

,    ...:-))         ... !

----------

> ,    ...:-))         ... !


,    ...

----------


## .

?

----------

,   .

----------


## .

,      ,    ?
 ,     ,      ?   ?

----------

...

----------


## .



----------

, . .,   . ,      ,   ,    -11 (     )       .

----------

.!!!

----------

.

!

----------


## .



----------

,  .!     ,              ,          ,  -            .        

:    ,     .         ,      .    -          (  ,   ,   )   ,          ,         ?

:



 24  2010 . N 03-02-07/1-73

    -           ()      .
 . 4 . 346.26     ( - )    ,           ,        (  ,       . 21 ,     ,   ),      ,              .
 ,                       (  ,    ,   ),     (  ,     ,   ).
     ( ),          ,     (  )          (    )           ,     .
   . 2 . 80          ()   ,                .
         ()     ,        ,    ,     ,          .
 . 5 . 174                 ,      . 5 . 173 .
  . 373  ,    ( )           ,   ,       . 374 .
 , ,  ,      ,             ,    ,       . 374 ,       ""       ,    ,    .



 - 
..
24.02.2010
 - ?

----------


## .

**,      .    ,   ?
      .

----------


## Glawbuch

,      .  .

----------


## saigak

> **,      .    ,   ?
>       .


-   :             ?
 ,    ,   ....

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## saigak

> ,   .


,    -   :  4         (  )        .   -        .

----------


## .

*saigak*,    .      .

----------


## saigak

?       .-     ... :Confused: 

 .80 .2.         ()   ,                .

----------


## .

*saigak*,     .      .    .          ,     .

----------


## saigak

> [    .


  .     ?
            ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## saigak

> .


 .         ?       ""....

----------


## .

*saigak*,     .     .               . ,     ,      ? 
       ,    ,   
  ,     ,   ,  ,      ,      ?   ?         .

----------


## olalolik

,    ,   ,       - ?

----------


## .

.    ,    -    .

----------


## olalolik

> .    ,    -    .


  ...   ...      ,  ,     ,    ?  -  - ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## olalolik

> ,


, ,       :Smilie: ))

----------


## misterchalker

,    ,         ?

----------


## 95

,           .    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=365333.      - ,    .

----------


## misterchalker

.

----------


## misterchalker

.  :yes:

----------

.    ..
   ,  .
 ,  ,    .     ,       .
  3 ( )      .   ,   ..  (  )   .       .  ,      ,     . . ,           2 ?????   -      .
     .  ,    .. :Frown: 
, .

----------

... ,        ,    ,   .   :       69 51,   ???   ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

3      3 .          .
  ,   ,    2 ,    3



> ,    ,   .


  ? ,      ?

----------

, . )))
,     ,           ,   (((

----------

> 3      3 .


,        15    ,    20,  -,        3))
?   ?

----------


## EugeneD

, !     ...

----------

,

----------

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   .          :Frown:

----------

. ) ) :Wink:

----------

